# Spring break 300 one loft race.



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Today is the spring break 300 race held in Beaver,Ut. the birds where released at 7:40am, clear skies all the way to Beaver I am not competing in the race allthough a couple of friends from Northern utah, have birds in the race. I think I'm just as excited as them good luck to all competing in the race


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I have just the one bird left. I hope it makes it in the money. Long shot with that bird but he might pull off a surprise.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I imagine they will start arriving between 2 and 3pm Mountain Time. You can watch them clock live on their website... http://www.racing.homer.com/SpringBreak.htm


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ashby Loft said:


> I imagine they will start arriving between 2 and 3pm Mountain Time. You can watch them clock live on their website... http://www.racing.homer.com/SpringBreak.htm


hey bro.. Good luck hope you cash in


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ashby Loft said:


> I have just the one bird left. I hope it makes it in the money. Long shot with that bird but he might pull off a surprise.


Good luck 12volt!


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

Ashby Loft said:


> I have just the one bird left. I hope it makes it in the money. Long shot with that bird but he might pull off a surprise.


Good luck buddy!


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

good luck. post your results


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Way to go Sals loft Congratulations!!!!! Northern,Ut flyer


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Pollo70 said:


> Way to go Sals loft Congratulations!!!!! Northern,Ut flyer


...and cousin to Senior Pollo. Nice. 

96 birds back and mine is still a no show. Oh well, there's always next year. Good news for me is I may have a sister to the winner. Sal's not quite sure yet which bird it was that won. Has to get home from work later and check.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Ashby loft  for the props! Big congrats to my cousin Sal on his win and congrats to everyone else that placed in the race and hopefully your bird makes it back Ashby that is still a plus if it returns


----------



## sunshineracinglofts (Sep 1, 2011)

congrats to Sal!! surprisin enough I have 5 of Sals birds I aquired from another Fancier that bought the birds from Sal a cpl years ago. I didnt even put two in two together unitl i saw SALS Loft ( which is on a cpl bands) and then also OGN ( which i see on Ashbys tag) as the band name. I do not have peds for these birds, is Sal someone i can call and get the peds from? i dont even know the bloodline honestly?


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

sunshineracinglofts said:


> congrats to Sal!! surprisin enough I have 5 of Sals birds I aquired from another Fancier that bought the birds from Sal a cpl years ago. I didnt even put two in two together unitl i saw SALS Loft ( which is on a cpl bands) and then also OGN ( which i see on Ashbys tag) as the band name. I do not have peds for these birds, is Sal someone i can call and get the peds from? i dont even know the bloodline honestly?


I am not sure but about the peds. although Salvador is the owner of salsloft you can find contact info about him on his website wich is salsloft.com he might be able to answer any questions you have concerning the birds you purchased: he is one of the best in northern utah his birds are proven winners!


----------

